# Marine removed from Iraq amid claims of distributing inscribed coins; biblical verse



## RackMaster (May 31, 2008)

Not sure what to say about this one but I hope this doesn't cause much of an uproar or setback. 



> *   US marine removed over coin claim*
> * A US marine in Iraq has been removed from duty following claims that he handed out coins inscribed with biblical verses in Arabic. *
> Residents in Falluja had complained that the coins were being distributed at a checkpoint, the US military said.
> US troops are forbidden from proselytising any religion.
> ...


----------



## ROS (May 31, 2008)

I'm sure it will, and dude's an idiot. Jesus H.


----------



## AWP (May 31, 2008)

This guy is a dumbass.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 1, 2008)

Based on my personal experiences around fundamentalist Christians, the guy doing this (if this is true) probably doesn't think he did anything wrong.  He just thinks he is helping those poor people be saved.


----------



## Pete S (Jun 1, 2008)

Just what the Marines need, more bad publicity.


----------

